# ADBA Show North Carolina



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

PALMETTO STATE APBTC (NC)
Friday, April 11, 2014
Location: Haywood County Fairgrounds
758 Crabtree Rd.
Waynesville, NC28785

The Palmetto State APBTC will host 1 weight pull on Friday night, 2 conformation shows and 1 weight pull on Saturday, and 1 conformation show and 1 weight pull on Sunday at the Haywood County Fairgrounds in Waynesville, NC.

Judges: 
Saturday AM - Mike Looney
Saturday PM - Elaine Dodge
Sunday - Brad Wickham

Here is the link: American Dog Breeders Association

Be there or be square!!! :roll:


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

thats where they held the nationals a few years ago, i went to that,

i have a brother that lives in waynesville, only thing, thats 8hrs away from me,

i live on the coast he lives in the mountains, it is beautiful there tho.

wish it was a little closer, i think a buddy of mine might be putting it on.

or his wife and him are on the board. good people.........


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice! I like Bead Wickham I've shown under him before.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

yes sir its a real nice facility. me and lil man went twice last year. real friendly folks and well run.

cant make this one tho.

kinda wonder why they call it the palmetto state show? I think the club in clover sc merged with them but still its in the tarheel state. go figger.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh come one surfer and welder! I'd love to meet you guys!!!!!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

im so broke no way im makin it


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Booooooooo so no one here is going? I'm surprised, I'd think there'd be quite a few folks from the south!!


----------

